# Squito eyes???



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,


Just moving here from Minnesota I was geared for walleyes up there but I hear a lot of people using different tactics than I am used to. My question is will the lures I have work or should I add to the collection. I've got buck shots, macho minnows, Swedish pimples, doodle bugs, jrs customs fish calls, toms tackle charmers, chubby darters and quite a few others I can't think of the name off the top of my head. I see a lot of people use vibes but I have some b fish n tackle blade baits would they work as well. Also a general starting point would be awesome don't need to give out your secret spot I've got GPS just a starting point where to get on the lake.


Thanks,
Justin


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Jigging rapalas in fire tiger, clown, orange, silver/blue and Vibes in the same colors gander mountain should have them! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Vib-es............Mark


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> I see a lot of people use vibes but I have some b fish n tackle blade baits would they work as well.


A vib-e is a blade bait, what you have should work. Like others have said, a jigging rap would be a good addition. Maybe try and find some slender spoons too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Just curious.. What size vib-es work? I have a couple 1/2 oz in metallic gold and silver.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got quite a few slender spoons as well. Forgot to mention them. Thanks for the help looks like ill have to pick up a few vibes tomoorow


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've done well on Slender Spoons at Mosquito for Eyes and Crappie. Pick up some Vibes though. They have a different action than other blade baits. It may just be me, but I seem to catch more fish on them.

Wes


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Vib-es............Mark


Mark do you have any slender spoons in stock?


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Customjigsandspins (makers of slender spoon) was currently awaiting to get more as of last week. Expect delays possibly.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Remember to try your Minnesota tactics too. Sometimes something new and different changes the whole game. Who knows, we might be sitting around listening to you teach an ice seminar someday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

A walleye is a walleye! fish what you are confident in.... one thing about mosquito somedays you can lose confidence real fast... other days it doesn't matter what you put down! Haven't had too many days like that but some guys have!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I use 3/16 on the vibes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I was planning on doing just doing what I'm comfortable with and tweaking from there. Plan on running a few tip ups and jigging either 2 or 1 dead stick and a jigging rod. I've got quite a few jr's custom jigging spoons that I think might work as I'm sure the fish have never seen them before. Just waiting to hear a good ice report and ill be out there popping holes...


Thanks for the info guys I really appriciate it..

Justin


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I checked it today 3-4 inches of clear ice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Should be good by Sunday. Work Saturday but plan on being out all day Sunday. Thanks for the report


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep! If I hadn't just left ER with my son I would of fished that ice was strong my spud never went through at all


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Clear ice is the best ice. We had 2 ft of clear ice in Minnesota last year due to the lack of snow. Was pretty neat seeing fish swimming under 2 ft of ice.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Justin,

I normally fish it like you said earlier. I'll rip a Vibe or a Buckshot with one rod and dead stick the other with a minnow. A lot of times they come in on the jigging, but take the dead stick instead.

Wes


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

May have to dust off the gear and charge the vex and try to ice some eyes on Sunday too. It's times like this when I wish I did not sell my Frabill. Looks like I'll be with the rest of the "the bucket brigade"!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

pymybob said:


> May have to dust off the gear and charge the vex and try to ice some eyes on Sunday too. It's times like this when I wish I did not sell my Frabill. Looks like I'll be with the rest of the "the bucket brigade"!


Ill be in my 2 person x2. You can hop in if you would like. Ill be out solo. Ill have the double buddy burning and the beer on ice... I see your from Ellet I'm from hartville maybe we can make some carpool arrangements depending on fishing windows. I will probaly be there sun up to well after dark.... Shoot me a pm


Justin


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Justin. Jeff and I are going this weekend also. Don't know yet on sat or sun. What part of Mos are you thinking of fishing , north or south end? As for lures for eyes if the vibes are not working may want to try a kastmaster tipped with 2and1/2 minnows. That worked for me in the past.
Jim


----------

